# I am developing a vehicle mounted rod rack for my senior project.



## SeismicAltop (Oct 6, 2015)

I would really appreciate if you guys could fill out this survey to help me out! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Z6PCTLbmxMGlFy95j0isQsIVFG__ZIpgdG2I3OAY2pA/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Done and if you think you can make a long lasting truck rod rack for around 100 dollars I think you will be very busy but I don't see that happening I paid 450 for mine and had no problem doing it considering it holds thousands of dollars in rods/reels just pointing that out because I think your prices in your survey are very far off good luck with your project


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Done.. I paid 100 for mine but think the guy I bought it from off CL had to be getting materials free to do them for that price


----------

